# He's a thief



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

and no one is safe with there food ...hehe


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL! Ollie is a trip! He really would steal food from a baby...hehe- Glad you finnally decided to take some pics!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Stealing from a baby - Ollie!!!    Cute pics.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

That is cute!! Ollie is very handsome


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Stealing from a baby - Ollie!!!    Cute pics.


HE has no shame he will steal from just about anyone ....lol 



Rosie said:


> That is cute!! Ollie is very handsome


Thanks Rosie


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

food is never safe in a house with birds lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Ollie, that's mean!! LOL!! Bless him, he's a darling.


----------

